# IVF and Jury Service



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am just wondering if anyone has had experience of being summonsed for jury service during IVF - typical timing!!!! It is not me but my partner that has been asked to do jury service right and it is round about when I will be having egg collection. We are thinking that we should ask to defer, but even that is difficult in terms of possibly (fingers crossed won't be necessary ) having further treatment. Would welcome advce from anyone who has had this experience.

Heath.


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Sod the Jury you are far more important !
I have not had the experience but I can let you know with certainty that any impending treatment (him or you) will excuse him from jury service, you can write to them and fore warn them, in which case they will take him off the list, they will sometimes accept your excuse over the telephone but they often ask you to put it in writing..... 
but don't worry the jury will not make him miss out on giving his swimmers or being there to hold your hand  
Dydie


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you Dydie!

I really had no idea of what is considered a suitable excuse.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Heather


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Starry

Both myself and DH have been excused from jury service. I was doing exams and my husband is a physio - (health care professionals are excused!)

So, I reckon you should have no problems with being excused. If you do, ask for a letter off your GP and/or consultant.

Good luck for BFP  

Lisa x


----------



## TerriP (Apr 15, 2004)

My husband has just had his jury service deferred as it would have been in the middle of my final scans and egg collection (obviously he is needed for that day!).  We explained on the form that this was the case and there was no argument.

If we are undergoing treatment in October when his deferral is we'll just ask again.


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thought this kind of looked like a Judge!!

Thanks for your reassurance everyone.

Heather.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Heather,

I was also called for Jury service when i thought that my ivf would start, i filled in the form they sent with the letter and put down about my IVF and they sent me a letter back saying i had been deferred they didn't even ask for proof.  As it turned out my IVF didn't start until a week after my jury service would of finished.  I have now had my jury service cancelled (as they had too many that fortnight) and i am glad as it was due to start on 21 Mar and i will be 18 weeks pg by then

Good luck with tx
Mish x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Starrysky

Yes I had your problem completed.  I got it deferred for a year which you can do only once, and what happened when I was due up again I was due to start downregging.  I sent them and email exlaining that I was a complete loon with the hormones and all and they excused me completely (probably forever with any luck).  When I did it 2 years previous to that I was rushed into hospital with a burst cyst and they had to redo the first day.

Just tell them but think carefully if you want it deferred or cancelled.

Kate


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone - it looks like it will be fine to defer and then defer again if necessary. The forms gone off so fingers crossed.

H


----------

